# Do I need to wean off Prednisolone?



## Jaymay (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello Ladies

I've just had a negative result following DE FET and need to stop all meds.  To date I have taken 23 days of Prednisolone 25mg per day.  My clinic said it's ok to stop without tapering, but if I should develop any side effects to taper them, but didn't give an explanation of how to.  They didn't explain what side effects I could have, and to be honest I didn't feel very confident in their instructions as they weren't definite, more along the lines of - 'do what you feel suits you' which doesn't help me.  I have read that you shouldn't just stop taking steroids.  Can anyone tell me how I should wean off?  And what would happen if I just stopped abruptly?  Many thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your BFN   

Tapering is usually only needed after long term courses of 3 weeks or more and where high doses have been used (40mg per day or more). If you would prefer to err on side of caution you could reduce by 5mg every 3-4 days and then cut to 2.5mg for final few days before stopping. Usually withdrawal is over 2 weeks or longer. Side effects to look out for include: Fatigue, Abdominal pain, Headache, Nausea and vomiting, Joint pain, Dizziness.


----------



## Jaymay (Jul 20, 2011)

Many thanks Mazv.  I think I will err on the side of caution, last thing I want is to be ill/have side effects.  I was going to have full immune testing done next Tuesday, do you think I should postpone this because I'll still have Prednisolone in my system and it could possibly give false results?  Thanks again.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If you are weaning off then I wouldn't go for any immune testing while still taking presdnisolone. I'd wait for a week or two after you have completed the course.


----------



## Jaymay (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you again.  Ok I will postpone my tests, glad I thought to ask as I would have wasted a lot of money with false results.


----------

